# Michael Bisping makes fun of Belcher, Weidman and Boetsch



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/mma--m...lf-with-title-shot-on-the-line-200617727.html



> Obviously commiserations are in order for my former fellow top five contenders Alan Belcher and Tim Boetsch, who both came up short in big fight at UFC 155 on December 29. Belcher lost to Yushin Okami and Boetsch lost to Costa Philippou. I respect all my fellow fighters, and I know the agony of defeat, so heartfelt commiserations to both of these two fine, upstanding gentlemen.
> 
> Now I’ve got that obligatory fluffy stuff out of the way, I’d like to say I’m looking forward to these two simpletons keeping their pie holes shut about me for a little while. Those two have been calling me out and talking crap for months, and I would have got some real enjoyment beating them in the Octagon but two no-marks took that glory.
> 
> ...


WAR BISPING.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Except weidman would destroy him and probably Belcher too.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Beat Mark Munoz and people think you can destroy Michael Bisping. Funny.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

eh I wanna see weidman against bisbing, be interesting to see if weidmans wrasslin is all that, I know he can do it against he mid tiers and he has very solid top game BJJ, but if he can't get bisbing down should they ever fight he never gets close to getting anderson down.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Beat Mark Munoz and people think you can destroy Michael Bisping. Funny.


Except he didn't just beat him. He tooled with him like a dad playing with a small child. Munoz at the time was widely considered the no2 or 3 contender to the title.

For the record I didn't see you or many other people on here claiming Munoz was junk before that fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Bisping tools all three. With Weidman giving him a little trouble


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Bisping vs Weidman would be a good fight. As would Bisping vs Belcher.

Personally, I think Bisping beats both but who really knows?

What I do know is that Weidman has beat Munoz in convincing fashion and squeeked past a gassed Damien Maia. He's not shown anything yet that would make me think he'd convincingly beat Bisping.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Except he didn't just beat him. He tooled with him like a dad playing with a small child.


So did Matt Hamill.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I like Bisping, find him to be hilarious. Problem is though he should have waited after the fight on Jan. 19th...cuz "if" he gets knocked out or loses he's never going to hear the end of it. I've run this fight in my head, and I'm not sure how he wins against Vitor. Vitor would really have to come in out of shape, get hit by several lucky punchs, or just not be mentally prepared. I want to see Bisping vs Anderson damn it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> eh I wanna see weidman against bisbing, be interesting to see if weidmans wrasslin is all that, I know he can do it against he mid tiers and he has very solid top game BJJ, but if he can't get bisbing down should they ever fight he never gets close to getting anderson down.


Im pretty sure that Bisping has better TDD then Anderson. Their fights tend to support that theory.

Though Anderson is alot more scary then Bisping is and im fairly confident in saying that the take down attempts on Anderson will be alot more sloppy and from a further distance and more predictable then they would be against Bisping.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> So did Matt Hamill.


A prime Hamill beats a young Munoz and now Munoz = junk?

Munoz' only losses are to Hamill, Okami, and Weidman. But yeah, Munoz is crap. :confused05: You have a terrible habit of discrediting fighters simply because you don't like them.

Weidman has a lot to offer this division. I think he would give Bisping a hell of a fight and probably win.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Hilarious as ever! Really hoping Bisping beats Vitor, but I just can't see it happening.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Bisping always makes me laugh. I don't know how and I'm probably wrong but I have a feeling he'll squeeze past Belfort with a decision on his way to getting tooled by Anderson.

Bisping and Sonnen are really on another level when it comes to charisma and trash talk.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Beat Mark Munoz and people think you can destroy Michael Bisping. Funny.


Maia and Munoz > Stann. Bisping's best performance is a loss to a drained Chael, Vitor's gonna starch him in about three minutes.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a fan of Bisping and see him as a clear top 10 possibly top 5 MW but realistically I can't see him beating Weidman. Stylistically, Bisping I think will edge past Belfort with a boring close decision win playing it safe and could definitely do the same against Belcher. However, Weidman is too well rounded and too fantastic of an athlete that I feel he would overwhelm Bisping and put a savage beating on him. 

As for the rest of the elites, we all know it'd be a highlight reel KO for Silva considering all the other "well rounded" fighters who prefer to stand did against him. I also think Okami would be too big and strong of a grappler for Bisping to handle IMO and Sonnen would do better against Bisping the second time around.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Im pretty sure that Bisping has better TDD then Anderson. Their fights tend to support that theory.
> 
> Though Anderson is alot more scary then Bisping is and im fairly confident in saying that the take down attempts on Anderson will be alot more sloppy and from a further distance and more predictable then they would be against Bisping.


I think this is an incredibly accurate statement and I could not agree with it more.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MMAnWEED said:


> I'm a fan of Bisping and see him as a clear top 10 possibly top 5 MW but realistically I can't see him beating Weidman. Stylistically, Bisping I think will edge past Belfort with a boring close decision win playing it safe and could definitely do the same against Belcher. However, Weidman is too well rounded and too fantastic of an athlete that I feel he would overwhelm Bisping and put a savage beating on him.
> 
> As for the rest of the elites, we all know it'd be a highlight reel KO for Silva considering all the other "well rounded" fighters who prefer to stand did against him. I also think Okami would be too big and strong of a grappler for Bisping to handle IMO and Sonnen would do better against Bisping the second time around.


Well rounded? His striking sucks, if Demian Maia wasn't a welterweight and had punching power, he probably would've stopped Weidman, he outstruck him handily.

Saying Weidman would beat Bisping savagely implies that he's head and shoulders above the wrestler in the division in Chael Sonnen.

I'm incredulous to what possibly could lead people to believe this other than outwrestling Mark Munoz, who couldn't even outwrestle Chael's son Okami.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

BOOOM baby cant wait for this in his upcoming fight!


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


> BOOOM baby cant wait for this in his upcoming fight!


#1 Lyoto "the Dragon" Machida








#2 Junior "Cigano" Dos Santos








#3 Mauricio "Shogun" Rua








#4 Fedor "Last Emperor" Emelianenko








#5 "the Prodigy" BJ Penn









Your fave fighters SUCK. How ya like them APPLES! :thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Well rounded? His striking sucks, if Demian Maia wasn't a welterweight and had punching power, he probably would've stopped Weidman, he outstruck him handily.
> 
> Saying Weidman would beat Bisping savagely implies that he's head and shoulders above the wrestler in the division in Chael Sonnen.
> 
> I'm incredulous to what possibly could lead people to believe this other than outwrestling Mark Munoz, who couldn't even outwrestle Chael's son Okami.


Weidman fought Maia on 11 days notice. With a full training camp he dominates and finishes that fight. The fact he still won after a grueling weight cut is just as impressive.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

RFC said:


> #1 Lyoto "the Dragon" Machida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolololololol you been gotten to.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

That picture of JDS kills me inside haha . Bisping is awesome, and would definitely beat Belcher, and probably Weidman too. Weidman is good don't get me wrong, but the hype seems a bit much.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RFC said:


> #1 Lyoto "the Dragon" Machida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, that was just brutal. And absolutely lmao at your avy and sig. Wittmans crush on Rashad back then was hilarious. I remember seeing that on the prime time ep and I was dying with laughter.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Weidman fought Maia on 11 days notice. With a full training camp he dominates and finishes that fight. The fact he still won after a grueling weight cut is just as impressive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Did he cut like 30 or 35 pounds to make weight too?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Call me crazy but I think Weidman has a better chance at Bones than he does Anderson. I think he's a better wrestler than Jon and he won't get finished from a single shot like he will against Anderson.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Did he cut like 30 or 35 pounds to make weight too?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Yep. 32 lbs in 11 days, that tells me mentally he's tough and he wants it. Exactly what you need if you're gonna hang with Anderson.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

RFC said:


> #1 Lyoto "the Dragon" Machida
> 
> #2 Junior "Cigano" Dos Santos
> 
> ...


All of them are former champions however...

I think Vitor is a bit overrated and believe Bisping does have a shot, I'll be rooting for him for sure!


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I hope that Bisping gets his title shot.....and for at least 3 rounds Andy tools him beating him senseless and then landing the final blow by committing the first sodomy submission by tapout in the octagon ever....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I love the "Hendo gifs are welcome2 part haha.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> I hope that Bisping gets his title shot.....and for at least 3 rounds Andy tools him beating him senseless and then landing the final blow by committing the first sodomy submission by tapout in the octagon ever....


You want to see a man **** another bloodied and beaten man in the ass?


Ok buddy, if that's how you roll :thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Belfort will beat Bisping (kills me to say it), but Bisping can definitely beat Weidman, and definitely beat/finish Belcher imo.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know that Belfort is necessarily anything more than a brazilian Brian Stann with a black belt in jiu jitsu. 

Won't be surprised if Bisping out techniques Belfort standing and sinks some TDs on his path to yet another UD he tries polish in claiming his opponent visited a hospital afterward.

War Bisping!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Trix said:


> I don't know that Belfort is necessarily anything more than a brazilian Brian Stann with a black belt in jiu jitsu.


what?

Stann doesn't have nearly the speed, technique and fluidity on the feet that Belfort has.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I felt that was very harsh to Belfort too. Stann has a bit of power behind him, but is pretty generic at striking in all forms. Belfort has timing, speed and sharpness. Belfort isn't the strongest ever while Stann has natural strength, but Belfort generates so much more power through punch technique that if he lands on Bisping, you can at least expect the same results that Stann had when he landed.

The biggest thing to me is Belfort's finishing ability. If he rocks you, he stops you. He's one of the best in the world at it, maybe only having Anderson Silva ahead of him. Bisping proved that his chin isn't great and that he is pretty open to getting tagged in the Stann fight, and assuming Belfort's striking is only equal to Stann's, if he rocks Bisping he's gonna finish it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Weidman fought Maia on 11 days notice. With a full training camp he dominates and finishes that fight. The fact he still won after a grueling weight cut is just as impressive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


I find that hilarious that you think that makes his striking magically not shit.


I also like how you repeatedly mention people's weight cuts like anyone gives a ****.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I've said it a lot that I'm not convinced on the Weidman hype. I think he needs a real win to prove his talent. Mark Munoz is not that impressive to me so that alone doesn't give me anything. If he was to beat Lombard, Belfort or Bisping in impressive fashion then that would be his highlighting moment to me.

I bet for his next fight they give him Okami (if Bisping wins). Okami is the easiest "elite" opponent, just like Boetsch was, so it's annoying that they aren't giving him the real challenges. Okami has a great chance to beat him, because Okami has the oppertunity to out muscle anyone, but he has no chin or striking so Weidman should make easy work of him and get a title shot without actually being asked to break a sweat.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

hellholming said:


> what?
> 
> Stann doesn't have nearly the speed, technique and fluidity on the feet that Belfort has.





ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah I felt that was very harsh to Belfort too. Stann has a bit of power behind him, but is pretty generic at striking in all forms. Belfort has timing, speed and sharpness. Belfort isn't the strongest ever while Stann has natural strength, but Belfort generates so much more power through punch technique that if he lands on Bisping, you can at least expect the same results that Stann had when he landed.
> 
> The biggest thing to me is Belfort's finishing ability. If he rocks you, he stops you. He's one of the best in the world at it, maybe only having Anderson Silva ahead of him. Bisping proved that his chin isn't great and that he is pretty open to getting tagged in the Stann fight, and assuming Belfort's striking is only equal to Stann's, if he rocks Bisping he's gonna finish it.



Belfort had a hard time finishing Akiyama and Johnson. His boxing looked almost non-existent against Jones. In a way it seems as if his power is fading.

I think Brian Stann hits harder than Belfort does.

But both tend to keep their feet planted always ready to throw a KO punch at all times and don't move much?

All Bisping needs to do is get Belfort down or tie him up against the cage and make Belfort gas out his arms and a good portion of Belfort's punching power will be gone.

Belfort lets loose against Silva, Franklin and others he knows aren't likely to go for the takedown. 

But in the back of his mind he has to know Bisping has strong wrestling and be worried about the TD and it could be enough of a doubt for him to be conservative with his boxing and for Bisping to edge him out on a UD.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I think in terms of striking it isn't so much Belforts power, it's more his accuracy, he just finds the button that turns the lights off. If Bisping lasts the first round, then we have a fight on our hands.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Trix said:


> Belfort had a hard time finishing Akiyama and Johnson. His boxing looked almost non-existent against Jones. In a way it seems as if his power is fading.
> 
> I think Brian Stann hits harder than Belfort does.
> 
> ...


He never really hurt Johnson that bad if I remember, and he had no hard time finishing Akiyama. I think that considering that both fights were first round finishes, that was a horrible example.

He couldn't get close to Jones, just like all of his opponents. If you're holding it by those standards, Machida looks terrible stand up aswell.

I don't think his power, or his skill level, is fading at all. People always say this, but look at the records. He's only lost to Anderson Silva and Jon Jones in the last 6 years, and out of his 7 wins he's 6 of them, 5 in the first round and 5 by KO.

I don't agree that Stann hits harder at all. Stann has a bit of pop and can finish a fight, but while he CAN, Belfort DOES.

Yeah they aren't the most technical when it comes to striking, but Belfort has no problem matching anyone on the feet. "All Bisping has to do". Lol. All I would have to do to beat Anderson Silva is get him down and knock him out on the ground. That's how saying that works yeah?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Trix said:


> Belfort had a hard time finishing Akiyama and Johnson. His boxing looked almost non-existent against Jones. In a way it seems as if his power is fading.
> 
> I think Brian Stann hits harder than Belfort does.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about

Vitor looked impressive in both those fights and hardly had a hard time. He is fighting grown men who are professional fighters not kids. So he isnt going to be able to just get a finish whenever he wants but he still finished both fights in the first round. Pretty impressive id say.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Also Anthony Johnson is a beast.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He never really hurt Johnson that bad if I remember, and he had no hard time finishing Akiyama. I think that considering that both fights were first round finishes, that was a horrible example.
> 
> He couldn't get close to Jones, just like all of his opponents. If you're holding it by those standards, Machida looks terrible stand up aswell.
> 
> ...


Hey, just to be clear - I'm not knocking Vitor's striking becauase he or anyone else didn't dominate Jon Jones standing.

When Vitor (and other fighters who rely heavily on their striking) fight ppl with good wrestling and takedowns like Jon Jones, Anthony Johnson or Bisping they tend to fight less then their full ability.

When you say: "Belfort has no problem matching anyone on the feet".

Well bro, what about Jon Jones? Did Belfort have a problem matching him on the feet?



SideWays222 said:


> What are you talking about
> 
> Vitor looked impressive in both those fights and hardly had a hard time. He is fighting grown men who are professional fighters not kids. So he isnt going to be able to just get a finish whenever he wants but he still finished both fights in the first round. Pretty impressive id say.


He looked impressive, it doesn't mean he doesn't have weaknesses or there aren't areas where Bisping is better than he is.

If I said Bisping has better cardio than Belfort I doubt anyone would dispute it. Bisping has his strengths and Belfort has his weaknesses and despite Belfort looking impressive in all his fights, it doesn't mean Bisping couldn't defeat Belfort in playing his strengths against areas where Belfort is weakest.

...

Really though. Vitor is mostly a guy who relies on power in the same way that Brian Stann and Mike Tyson rely on their power.

In also the same way that JDS is a fighter who relies on his power.

If you can take that away, it can make a big difference.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Trix said:


> Hey, just to be clear - I'm not knocking Vitor's striking becauase he or anyone else didn't dominate Jon Jones standing.
> 
> When Vitor (and other fighters who rely heavily on their striking) fight ppl with good wrestling and takedowns like Jon Jones, Anthony Johnson or Bisping they tend to fight less then their full ability.
> 
> ...



I wasnt commenting on any of that. You could be right i dont necessarily disagree. Only this part.



> Belfort had a hard time finishing Akiyama and Johnson.


but i also think i should comment on this



> His boxing looked almost non-existent against Jones.


Vitor went in to that fight with a broken hand. So he couldnt exactly box and its impressive he threw any punches at all. Which is why the plan was to take it to the ground and go for Suba (Almost worked too). I think he also threw head kicks while they were standing up.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I wasnt commenting on any of that. Only this part.
> 
> but i also think i should comment on this
> 
> Vitor went in to that fight with a broken hand. So he couldnt exactly box and its impressive he threw any punches at all. Which is why the plan was to take it to the ground and go for Suba (Almost worked too). I think he also threw head kicks while they were standing up.


Vitor looked gased when he got the finish in the Anthony Johnson fight. The power in his punches was gone and he had to go for the choke because he wasn't really inflicting damage with his strikes anymore. So yeah, I say it looked like he had a hard time getting the finish, bro.

Don't really remember the Akiyama fight. All I remember is Vitor may have needed 20-40 punches to get the finish whereas I suspect Brian Stann would have finished Akiyama with 2-10 punches. And I'm still not sure if it was the punches to the back of Akiyama's head that actually finished him. So yeah, maybe he did have a hard time getting the finish & it was only the illegal shots that did Akiyama in.

Did Vitor have a broken hand? I don't know if that was actually the case. After the fight there are medical suspensions and I don't remember Vitor having a medical suspension for a broken hand.

Here:



> UFC 152 Medical Suspensions
> 
> Jon Jones: Indefinite suspension; needs x-ray of right arm for medical clearance (minimum 14 day suspension)
> Vitor Belfort: 30 days rest; laceration over eye
> ...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Weidman needs to beat someone credible before he deserves all this credibility he's getting. All Munoz was talkin about was sobbing in front of the tv before the fight and how depressed he was, not exactly the best preparation for war.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Trix said:


> Vitor looked gased when he got the finish in the Anthony Johnson fight. *The power in his punches was gone and he had to go for the choke because he wasn't really inflicting damage with his strikes anymore.* So yeah, I say it looked like he had a hard time getting the finish, bro.
> 
> Don't really remember the Akiyama fight. All I remember is Vitor may have needed 20-40 punches to get the finish whereas I suspect Brian Stann would have finished Akiyama with 2-10 punches. And I'm still not sure if it was the punches to the back of Akiyama's head that actually finished him. So yeah, maybe he did have a hard time getting the finish & it was only the illegal shots that did Akiyama in.
> 
> ...


Is that why??? Not because he is a black belt who saw an opening to get the finish with a submission?? 

Akiyama is an EXTREMELY durable guy. He has only been finished by punches once in his career and that is against Jerome Le Banner in his second fight and ofcourse Vitor Belfort. He took Leben punches and kept coming. So Vitor needing a barrage of punches to finish him does not mean anything bad. And Vitor has always had fast hands that overwhelm you rather then getting the 1 punch KO. Though the guy has plenty of power and in neither of those fights did he have a hard time getting the finish. (Though im not sure why you are trying to compare his punching power to Stanns. Sure if id have to guess Stann has more 1 punch KO power then Vitor. But what does Stann have to do with this discussion?)

Well you can google it and find plenty of articles reporting that he went in to the fight with a broken hand.

Quiet frankly i dont hold much weight with those reports. I dont know how thorough their inspection is. Iv seen interviews of fighters mentioning injuries that never get reported in the medical suspension. Its quiet possible that they focus more on brain scans rather then x-raying every bone. They probably just expect the fighter to mention if there is severe pain in a region and then move on from there. Hell i recall when i had a broken collar bone the doctor wanted to take more x-rays but said he didnt want to expose me to any more radiation so he scheduled me for another appointment.
Like i said i just dont know much about their inspection so until i do it isnt something im going to focus on.

And a random thought

I do know that the UFC didnt want to pay for a procedure for Tito because he claimed for it to have happened outside of the octagon. So im not sure but i wouldnt be surprised if the medical suspension just lists injuries that happened in the fight. (Again i dont know if that has any truth to it just a theory)

Thinking about it it would be nice if one of our star reporters gets an interview with the doctors that perform these inspections so we can get a little insight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I already don't like Vitor being played down because if Bisping wins I'd hate to see the "Bisping only beat Vitor cause Vitor is an old and past it fighter". I personally think Vitor right now is pretty damn close to as good as he ever was. If Bisping wins, it's the first time Vitor has been beat by someone who isn't a legend ever. I suppose Kazushi Sakuraba isn't quite on the same scale as the others, but we all know the Gracie Killer. Dan Henderson, Alistar Overeem, Tito Ortiz, Randy Couture, Chuck Liddel, Jon Jones, Anderson Silva. No one has ever just cause Vitor off guard and upset him who wasn't/didn't become a legend. I don't think Michael Bisping really fits into that mold of a natural legendary fighter, so to win this fight he will need to have his tactics and dicipline down to a tee, and that will be so respectable if he can do it.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Is that why??? Not because he is a black belt who saw an opening to get the finish with a submission??
> 
> Akiyama is an EXTREMELY durable guy. He has only been finished by punches once in his career and that is against Jerome Le Banner in his second fight and ofcourse Vitor Belfort. He took Leben punches and kept coming. So Vitor needing a barrage of punches to finish him does not mean anything bad. And Vitor has always had fast hands that overwhelm you rather then getting the 1 punch KO. Though the guy has plenty of power and in neither of those fights did he have a hard time getting the finish. (Though im not sure why you are trying to compare his punching power to Stanns. Sure if id have to guess Stann has more 1 punch KO power then Vitor. But what does Stann have to do with this discussion?)
> 
> ...



Vitor vs Johnson.

http://all-fights.narod2.ru/ufc/Vitor_Belfort_vs_Anthony_Johnson.html

Can't tell if he gased or not, but his punches when he had Johnson's back did look a low slower than at the start of the round. It could be because he was in a precarious position, I don't know. 

I think Brian Stann would beat Vitor in a straight stand up war & ppl tend to overrate Vitor because he KO'ed Rich Franklin (hey so did Cung Le!) and came the closest to beating Jon Jones(a title previously held by Machida because he punched Jon Jones in the face once, previously held by Rampage for lasting the most rounds with JBJ), not necessarily something to brag about.

Akiyama is durable. But I don't know that there really is such a thing as a "good chin". More often it has to do with fighting someone who doesn't know how to deliver a punch properly which makes it seem as if their chin is good. Then they fight someone who knows how to punch and quickly get knocked out.

There is no one who can take a direct hit on the chin by a real puncher like a Mike Tyson or a George Foreman. Having a chin and being durable may be moreso myths that developed in MMA due to fighters with undeveloped striking skills who punch someone in the head 50-100 times without managing to inflict any real damage.

If Vitor needs 20-40 punches to put someone out with 4 ounce gloves, it may be that his technique and power are overrated. I think Stann and others may have better technique and boxing than Vitor does. 

They may not be as exciting and go for the kill, but I think there are people who would knock Vitor out & that its kind of sad the best thing ppl can say about Vitor is that he "came closest" to "almost beating" Jon Jones.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How, in ANY way shape or form, is the best thing people can say about Vitor is that he almost beat Jon Jones? What about the legendary career which took place before that? What about being the UFC champion? Do you know who Vitor Belfort is?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Everyone here is talking like Munoz is thrash. As far as I remember, when Munoz was scheduled to fight Sonnen, so many people here were saying "Munoz is going to outwrestle Sonnen, bad" and "Munoz manhandled Sonnen in college wrestling, he is gonna do it again". 

Belfort should have been disqualified for the fight against Akiyama. Yes he had Akiyama hurt and was on his way to winning the fight, but that doesn't mean he has the right to swing some illegal blows. He should have been disqualified for those back to the head shots just like Erick Silva and Alessio Sakara were disqualified for theirs. It was utter bullshit. "Back of the head puncher" Belfort ranks right up there with "Nuts destroyer" Kongo for me.

Anyone cares to argue with me that if the Belfort-Johnson fight wasn't in Brazil, the fight could have been hella different?

Anyway, yes Belfort stands a good chance of winning this fight. Good matchup for him anyway. I want Bisping to win though. I hope Bisping fights smart and uses those oblique kicks to take away Belfort's movement, and clinches with Belfort anytime Belfort goes in for the flurry.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> I find that hilarious that you think that makes his striking magically not shit.
> 
> 
> I also like how you repeatedly mention people's weight cuts like anyone gives a ****.


Where on earth did I mention Weidman's striking? I said with a full camp he dominates and finishes that fight, not once did I say he'll knock out Maia, Anderson, or anyone else.

And his 32 pound weight cut in 11 days is pretty relevant as to why he looked so bad against Maia, why don't you go cut 32 lbs then go fight a top ten ranked UFC fighter and see how you do.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Well rounded? His striking sucks, if Demian Maia wasn't a welterweight and had punching power, he probably would've stopped Weidman, he outstruck him handily.
> 
> Saying Weidman would beat Bisping savagely implies that he's head and shoulders above the wrestler in the division in Chael Sonnen.
> 
> I'm incredulous to what possibly could lead people to believe this other than outwrestling Mark Munoz, who couldn't even outwrestle Chael's son Okami.


Like others have brought up, you can't expect a man to be 100% on 11 days notice. Weidman is a relaxed striker with a big reach and has some solid power so yes he is well rounded. 

Believe it or not, Weidman is almost as good of a wrestler as Chael technically speaking and he's bigger, stronger, and more athletic. Not to mention his sub game offensively and defensively is on a different level from chael's. 

I'm telling you, Weidman has that freak strength that we see from the likes of Jon Jones and R-Mac. I can see him throwing Bisping around en route to whatever way he wants to win.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What are you basing his athleticism on?

He's slow and plodding.

Chael is much faster.

Grappling strength =/= athleticism.


It's about as funny as the claims he will submit Silva based on his two purple belt submissions over Jesse Bongfeltd and Tom Lawlor.

Gasp.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> What are you basing his athleticism on?
> 
> He's slow and plodding.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying he's the most agile MW but he's very fast for his size and his coordination and movements is a testament to his athleticism. I'm also not saying he will submit Silva but I find it very unlikely he'll get submitted either.

I love GSP but Weidman and Bones are the only two non HW's on the planet I see beating Silva.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I know this thread is turning into the Weidman show, but can someone tell me what they see from Weidman that would trouble Anderson Silva? I've seen all of his fights except the Maia fight, and I've read up on it enough to know that if anything I'd only think less of him by seeing it. He looked to be a pretty good all rounder from his fights. Alright subs, good wrestling, decent striking. But I can't see a single thing he would bring against Spider. Chael has better wrestling, Belfort/Hendo etc. have better striking, Maia has better subs. I don't get where people can see him beating AS.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Because he's the next great white hope.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I know this thread is turning into the Weidman show, but can someone tell me what they see from Weidman that would trouble Anderson Silva? I've seen all of his fights except the Maia fight, and I've read up on it enough to know that if anything I'd only think less of him by seeing it. He looked to be a pretty good all rounder from his fights. Alright subs, good wrestling, decent striking. But I can't see a single thing he would bring against Spider. Chael has better wrestling, Belfort/Hendo etc. have better striking, Maia has better subs. I don't get where people can see him beating AS.


You answered your own question...one guy may excel in one area over him. But he puts it all together. Maia has the jitz to sub Anderson but he lacked the wrestling Chael has the wrestling but lacks the striking to survive for any length of time if he stays standing. 

Weidman isn't as good in all areas but he has enough in each area that he can out it together better. I'm a supporter of Weidman vs Anderson I haven't ever said he would destroy Anderson or even beat him. I have only said he's the match up I want to see the most at mw.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Bisping is really trying to sell himself as any fighter should


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I know this thread is turning into the Weidman show, but can someone tell me what they see from Weidman that would trouble Anderson Silva? I've seen all of his fights except the Maia fight, and I've read up on it enough to know that if anything I'd only think less of him by seeing it. He looked to be a pretty good all rounder from his fights. Alright subs, good wrestling, decent striking. But I can't see a single thing he would bring against Spider. Chael has better wrestling, Belfort/Hendo etc. have better striking, Maia has better subs. I don't get where people can see him beating AS.


I don't think Weidman could beat Silva right now, or even in a year, but once Chris reaches his full potential and sharpens up his game I can see him beating Anderson. He has a scary blend of athleticism, wrestling and an extremely dangerous ground game, which are three major things you need to be able to utilize against Anderson. Working with Ray Longo and Costa Philippou, his striking is only going to get better. The area I see Weidman needing to work on the most is his explosiveness. The thing that worked for Chael so well against Anderson was his explosive double. Weidman doesn't have that. One small (very small) dent in Anderson's game is that he lacks a natural base what makes defending takedowns easier. If Weidman can develop an explosive double I can see him giving Anderson a very, very tough fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ari said:


> I don't think Weidman could beat Silva right now, or even in a year, but once Chris reaches his full potential and sharpens up his game I can see him beating Anderson. He has a scary blend of athleticism, wrestling and an extremely dangerous ground game, which are three major things you need to be able to utilize against Anderson. Working with Ray Longo and Costa Philippou, his striking is only going to get better. The area I see Weidman needing to work on the most is his explosiveness. The thing that worked for Chael so well against Anderson was his explosive double. Weidman doesn't have that. One small (very small) dent in Anderson's game is that he lacks a natural base what makes defending takedowns easier. If Weidman can develop an explosive double I can see him giving Anderson a very, very tough fight.


I dare say by the time Weidman is good enough to beat Anderson (if ever) that anderson will be pretty much retired.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Killz said:


> I dare say by the time Weidman is good enough to beat Anderson (if ever) that anderson will be pretty much retired.


Well, who honestly knows at this point. Anderson looks like he could fight for quite a few more years if he actually wanted to. But Weidman is already scary good and is only going to get better and better. IMO he posses the blueprint skillset for beating Anderson, while Anderson may be the best mixed martial artist on the planet, he's not immortal.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ari said:


> Well, who honestly knows at this point. Anderson looks like he could fight for quite a few more years if he actually wanted to. But Weidman is already scary good and is only going to get better and better. IMO he posses the blueprint skillset for beating Anderson, while Anderson may be the best mixed martial artist on the planet, he's not immortal.


Oh yeah, for sure. Im just speculating, as are we all. Nobody can truly say how it would go down until the time it actually happens. 


P.S, I have Bisping beating Weidman if they fought right now.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, on THAT subject we'll have to disagree 

Silva, Sonnen, Weidman, Okami, Rockhold, Lombard, Boetsch, and Belcher all beat Bisping. Not trying to diss Bisping, just my honest opinion.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Weidman is already 28 years old going on 29 and has a history of knee injuries. It's not like this guy has a Jon Jones type of development period ahead of him.

Funny thing is I used to like and laud Weidman before he was well known name and everyone was busy "mehing" him when he threw around Sakara on short notice and the bandwagoners came on claiming he would sub Silva with his purple belt and his two submission wins over world class opposition in Jesse Bongfeltd and Tom Lawlor

Then this forum made me sick of the guy. I think I just need to stop going on forums as much


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Then this forum made me sick of the guy. I think I just need to stop going on forums as much


Just stop giving a shit what people think. That's what I do.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> You answered your own question...one guy may excel in one area over him. But he puts it all together. Maia has the jitz to sub Anderson but he lacked the wrestling Chael has the wrestling but lacks the striking to survive for any length of time if he stays standing.
> 
> Weidman isn't as good in all areas but he has enough in each area that he can out it together better. I'm a supporter of Weidman vs Anderson I haven't ever said he would destroy Anderson or even beat him. I have only said he's the match up I want to see the most at mw.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


He's a pretty good all rounder, but to me he's a jack of all trades. If Anderson can deal with the takedowns of Chael, he won't have that many issues dealing with Weidman's. If Anderson can deal with the striking of Hendo and Belfort, he won't have that many issues dealing with Weidman's. I feel like I'm missing a whole load of Weidman's fights or something. To me, he routinely beat some low level fighters, apparently did terrible in beating Maia, and then performed really good in beating a contender (all be it a weak one) in Munoz. He showed some good skills and all, but I wouldn't even have the guy on my radar tbh. The guys in my sig have more potential than Weidman imo. Weidman to me would get KOed in the first 3 rounds by Anderson and then struggle to get another shot. Feels like I'm seeing a different guy from everyone else.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Ari said:


> Well, on THAT subject we'll have to disagree
> 
> Silva, Sonnen, Weidman, Okami, Rockhold, Lombard, Boetsch, and Belcher all beat Bisping. Not trying to diss Bisping, just my honest opinion.


Fair enough, i would say that Bisping beats Okami, Boetsch without a doubt.
Unsure about Lombard and Weidman.
Belcher would lose going on his last performance, and that hurts saying that as i am a fan.
Silva yep nuff said.
I would love to see a Rockhold matchup that would be a great fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I think he takes Belcher and Boestsch quite handily tbh. Belcher looked so bad in his last fight. Ring rust maybe? Who knows how he'll look if he fights again soon.

Weidman/Bisping would be an amazing fight I think, with either one getting a close decision win.

Fully expect Vitor to knock him out (regardless, I bet on Bisping anyways. Always prefer betting the underdog) and Silva would just embarrass him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

K R Y said:


> I think he takes Belcher and Boestsch quite handily tbh. Belcher looked so bad in his last fight. Ring rust maybe? Who knows how he'll look if he fights again soon.
> 
> Weidman/Bisping would be an amazing fight I think, with either one getting a close decision win.
> 
> Fully expect Vitor to knock him out (regardless, I bet on Bisping anyways. Always prefer betting the underdog) and Silva would just embarrass him.


It had nothing to do with ring rust, Okami had become criminally underrated and Belcher had become criminally overrated for beating up Palhares. Anderson, Weidman, Vitor, and Okami are clearly the four best Middleweights in the world.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Didnt mean I thought he lost due to ring rust but that it might of had an effect on his performance. I'd still take Okami any day and don't think it impacted the decision in any way. But all that time off was bound to be a factor in some way. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Bison (Jan 7, 2013)

Ari said:


> Silva, Sonnen, Weidman, Okami, Rockhold, Lombard, Boetsch, and Belcher all beat Bisping. Not trying to diss Bisping, just my honest opinion.


While I agree that Weidman would probably beat Bisping, I think you're seriously underrating Bisping if you think that he would lose to the likes of Lombrd, Belcher, and Boetsch. I've only seen Rockhold fight once or twice so I can't make an accurate estimate on the outcome of the fight, but if Jacare Souza can give him trouble I doubt Rockhold would fare too well against Bisping. Lombard and Boetsch would be kept at a distance and jabbed to death. Belcher would be clinched and outworked by Bisping.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bison said:


> While I agree that Weidman would probably beat Bisping, I think you're seriously underrating Bisping if you think that he would lose to the likes of Lombrd, Belcher, and Boetsch. I've only seen Rockhold fight once or twice so I can't make an accurate estimate on the outcome of the fight, but if Jacare Souza can give him trouble I doubt Rockhold would fare too well against Bisping. Lombard and Boetsch would be kept at a distance and jabbed to death. Belcher would be clinched and outworked by Bisping.


Jacare would eat Bisping alive.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I rank Bisping over Okami.

But the hate for Bisping makes these threads unreadable. Literally most of my neg reps are from one comment I made that Bisping was going to beat Stann, with comments like "That English prick is going to get slaughtered". Bisping "defys the odds" mainly because people want him to lose so badly. I rank him at #2 on his achievements and wouldnt mind seeing Anderson murder him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I rank Bisping over Okami.
> 
> But the hate for Bisping makes these threads unreadable. Literally most of my neg reps are from one comment I made that Bisping was going to beat Stann, with comments like "That English prick is going to get slaughtered". Bisping "defys the odds" mainly because people want him to lose so badly. I rank him at #2 on his achievements and wouldnt mind seeing Anderson murder him.


lmao, I'd love to know who called him a english prick.

I don't hate Bisping, but I don't think too highly of him, personally thought Chael won every round of their fight, he's obviously top ten but I don't think he'll ever be anything more.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I edged Bisping in their fight. 3-2.

"stop sucking british cock" -Pound&Mound would be my personal favourite of those negs LL hahaha


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Weidman would destroy Bisping. That fight wouldn't be close.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I could see Bisping outgrappling him and landing the jab enough to keep Weidman away for a decision win. Bisping and Weidman are very similar. They both have great all round fighting games. I just thing that as Bisping is so technical, and Weidman isn't exactly the KO artist that say Vitor or Hendo are, I think Bisping can avoid a big shot for the duration of the fight. How would Weidman win UFCfan?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Weidman is terribly overrated IMO. His ranking on this site seems to be based off the victory against Munoz. Munoz himself was overrated and their rankings at the time of the fight did not match up to who they had beaten. 

Just looking through their UFC wins at time of fight

Weidman 
Sakara
Bongfeldt
Lawlor
Maia


Munoz: 
Jensen
Catone
Grove
Simpson
Dolloway
Leben
Maia

I'm seeing a lot of undercard guys, guys not in the UFC anymore and their biggest wins were a sloppy kickboxing match against Maia who is now at 170.

Not one guy on either of their resumes is close to Michael Bisping's talent.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Of course there are undercard guys on their resumes. Who enters the UFC fighting top competition straight away?


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

He beats Victor with UD before taking on Anderson and eventually losing after giving up more of a fight than 90% of the people who face him do.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Weidman is terribly overrated IMO. His ranking on this site seems to be based off the victory against Munoz. Munoz himself was overrated and their rankings at the time of the fight did not match up to who they had beaten.
> 
> Just looking through their UFC wins at time of fight
> 
> ...


Posts like these are the problem, everyone brings up the fact Weidman's victories aren't full of top names but everyone fails to mention that outside of Maia, a fight he cut 32 lbs in 11 days for Weidman never struggled with any of those guys. It's like people don't watch Weidman fight and just look at his record.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Bisping has stopped a few cans along the way too. 

All I'm saying is that in my mind Weidman should show something against a top guy again before we get a barrage of "Weidman would handle Bisping easily" posts. Outside of the Henderson fight he has never been handled easily. And he has Sonnen and Rashad on his resume.


----------



## Bison (Jan 7, 2013)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Jacare would eat Bisping alive.


Jacare doesn't get Bisping to the floor. Sorry.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Bison said:


> Jacare doesn't get Bisping to the floor. Sorry.


Bisping is very hard to get down. Even harder to keep him on the ground for an extended period of time. Now I'll wait for a poster to bring up the Mayhem fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Posts like these are the problem, everyone brings up the fact Weidman's victories aren't full of top names but everyone fails to mention that outside of Maia, a fight he cut 32 lbs in 11 days for Weidman never struggled with any of those guys. It's like people don't watch Weidman fight and just look at his record.


Why the **** would you struggle against Tom Lawlor and Jesse Bongfeltd.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Why the **** would you struggle against Tom Lawlor and Jesse Bongfeltd.


some do, some don't.

styles make fights.

don't act like they fight as poorly as a drunken bum, they are trained fighters.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

No contender would really struggle against those guys though. What Rofl's trying to say is that for someone who people rank #1 in the division to have 'not struggled agaisnt Lawlor and Bongfeldt' is pretty routine. 

Heres my breakdown of their records together.

Alessio Sakara
Easy opponent. Should have been finished.

Yoshihiro Akiyama
Hate this fight cause I was showing mates thhis event . Decent name but coming off a loss.

*Bisping 1
Weidman 0*

Jesse Bongfeldt
Routine win and good stoppage.

Jorge Rivera
Massive win for the rivalry, but in fight events lower this.

*Bisping 2
Weidman 1
(Draw)*

Tom Lawlor
Decent fighter and slight step up, but routine again for a contender.

Jason Miller
Like Sakara, post fight losses aren't relevent. Lots of hype and big TUF win.

*Bisping 3
Weidman 1*

Demian Maia
Big step up, but weak performance.

Chael Sonnen
Very close fight and good performance, but a loss none the less.

*Bisping 3
Weidman 2*

Mark Munoz
Overrated opponent but very good win.

Brian Stann
Overrated opponent but very good win.

*Bisping 4
Weidman 3*

In performances since Weidman's UFC arrival, I have Bisping edging ahead. This is removing his 9-3 UFC record beforehand and TUF win.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bison said:


> Jacare doesn't get Bisping to the floor. Sorry.


He wouldn't need to, Jacare's stand up has got a lot better in the last couple of years and the loss to Rockhold was a garbage decision, when Jacare gets over to the UFC he's gonna run through a lot of people.



Roflcopter said:


> Why the **** would you struggle against Tom Lawlor and Jesse Bongfeltd.


He didn't, that's the whole point I've been trying to make....


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> No contender would really struggle against those guys though. What Rofl's trying to say is that for someone who people rank #1 in the division to have 'not struggled agaisnt Lawlor and Bongfeldt' is pretty routine.


alright, I misunderstood.

thanks!


----------

